# Siemens LS Schalter Twin Hülse oder 2x Einzelader?



## pk1305 (26 Januar 2022)

Hi Leute,

Ich stehe gerade kurz vor meiner Abschlussprüfung als Mechatroniker und ich baue einen Schaltkasten auf. Nun zu meiner Frage. Ich teile meine Phasen auf verschiedene LS Schalter auf und muss in mehrere LS Schalter von Siemens 2 Drähte anklemmen. Leider konnte ich keine klare Antwort dazu finden ob ich nun eine Twin Hülse oder doch 2 Einzeladern mit Aderendhülse verwenden darf. Falls einer von euch mir weiter helfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 Januar 2022)

Die Kammer sind geeignet für 2x einzelhüls. Es gibt auch eine maximale querschnitt. Die sollte man mit einzel und doppel nich überschreiten.

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx,

Moment hab unter geschaut. Doppelt verwenden am LS.


----------



## JSEngineering (26 Januar 2022)

aus https://support.industry.siemens.co...andbuch-leitungsschutzschalter?dti=0&lc=de-DE


----------



## knabi (26 Januar 2022)

Man darf also beides - danke für den Handbuchauszug . Ich würde trotzdem immer die TWIN-Aderendhülse bevorzugen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Januar 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Ich würde trotzdem immer die TWIN-Aderendhülse bevorzugen.


Ich eher nicht. Gerade später wenn mal was umgebaut wird und die Teile verschoben werden, dann tut man sich mit zwei separaten Einzeladern doch leichter.


----------



## pk1305 (26 Januar 2022)

Perfekt, danke für eure schnelle Hilfe!!


----------



## ducati (27 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich eher nicht. Gerade später wenn mal was umgebaut wird und die Teile verschoben werden, dann tut man sich mit zwei separaten Einzeladern doch leichter.


Kommt immer drauf an 

Wenn im laufenden Betrieb mal so LS getauscht werden muss, dann bleibt das mit ner Doppeladerendhülse ausgeklemmt trotzdem gebrückt  Aber das ist jetzt  nicht für die Ohren des TE bestimmt


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wenn im laufenden Betrieb mal so LS getauscht werden muss, dann bleibt das mit ner Doppeladerendhülse ausgeklemmt trotzdem gebrückt  Aber das ist jetzt nicht für die Ohren des TE bestimmt


Das kam mit tatsächlich gestern auch noch aber ich wollte es aus den Gründen die du schon genannt hast auch nicht schreiben ( wie war das noch, die 5 Sicherheitsregeln  ). In dem Fall ist die Doppeladerendhülse natürlich besser, vorausgesetzt man weiß was man tut.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (27 Januar 2022)

Zusätzlicher Vorteil Twinhülse kleinerer Widerstand der Brücken und keine Wackelkontakte bzw. Nur eine Klemmstelle betroffen nicht alle nachfolgenden Bauteile.


----------



## ducati (27 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das kam mit tatsächlich gestern auch noch aber ich wollte es aus den Gründen die du schon genannt hast auch nicht schreiben ( wie war das noch, die 5 Sicherheitsregeln  ). In dem Fall ist die Doppeladerendhülse natürlich besser, vorausgesetzt man weiß was man tut.


Ja, auf jeden Fall aber wichtig bei 24V und vor allem 24V-Masse bzw. N bei Schützen/Koppelrelais... Da gabs hier glaub schonmal ne Thread dazu...


----------



## Aasoka (28 Januar 2022)

Hallo pk1305,

theoretisch ist beides möglich.

In der Praxis sind TWIN besser!

*1.* Vorteil von Einzelader beim Umverdrahten ist minimal da nur bei Schaltungsänderungen wo beide Adern von einander getrennt werden müssen ein Vorteil bestehen würde und da ist immer Zeit die Twin abzuschneiden...
Außerdem: *Niemals unter Spannung umverdrahten und unter Last schon gar nicht !!! *
Im ungünstigsten Fall erzeugst du einen Lichtbogen, der die Klemme verflüssigt und damit das Material unkontrolliert herumfliegt.
Des Weiteren bekommst du dabei im Rest der Maschine Probleme durch den nicht durchgängig gegebenen Kontakt der beiden Adern, was schnell im Tod von nachgeschaltenem Netzteil, CPU oder anderen Elektronikkomponenten enden kann.
*2.* Nachteil Einzelader: 
-Drehrichtung beim Anziehen der Klemmen an Schützen, Sicherungen o.ä. zieht den rechten Draht in die Klemmstelle und schiebt den linken heraus. Bei Einzelklemmstellen sieht das zwar anders aus abber auch hier würde ich TWIN nehmen.
 Empfehlung bei Einzeladern immer rechte Seite der Kammer nutzen.
- Bei unterschiedlichen Querschnitten der Einzeladern zieht die Klemme schief an und führt zu unterschiedlich guter Kontaktierung. Im ungünstigsten Fall wird der dünnere Draht nicht fest und führt zu Folgefehlern deiner Anlage. Daher auch klare Vorteile von TWIN.

Noch eine Frage dazu. _Warum nimmst Du für deine Verteilung keine Sammelschiene wie die Siemens 5ST3615 o.ä.??

Viel Erfolg in der Prüfung!!_

​


----------



## ducati (28 Januar 2022)

Aasoka schrieb:


> Außerdem: *Niemals unter Spannung umverdrahten und unter Last schon gar nicht !!! *


man sollte niemals nie sagen 

Für die Prüfung ist die Aussage natürlich richtig 

In der Praxis gibts viele Anlagen, die nur maximal einmal im Jahr für einen Tag stehen, trotzdem muss auch übers Jahr mal was umgebaut oder repariert werden... Da verstößt man quasi täglich gegen die 5 Sicherheitsregeln... Aber das trifft natürlich auch auf viele andere Dinge zu, Leiter, Gerüst, Absturzsicherung, Coronaregeln, Arbeitszeitgesetz, Ruhezeiten beim Autofahren usw...

Wir haben da einige Kunden, da dürfte man den Schaltschrank unter Spannung nichtmal aufmachen...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (28 Januar 2022)

Ich denke, das ist mal wieder eine Glaubensfrage.
Es gibt für beide Varianten Pro und Contra.
Ich Persönlich nehme auch meistens Twin-Hülsen.
Einzelhülsen eigentlich nur, wenn ich 2 adern zusammen nicht vernünftig unter die Klemme bekomme.

Gruß Timo


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Januar 2022)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist mal wieder eine Glaubensfrage.
> Es gibt für beide Varianten Pro und Contra.


Man sollte einfach wissen was man macht.



Aasoka schrieb:


> Außerdem: *Niemals unter Spannung umverdrahten und unter Last schon gar nicht !!!*


Das ist fachlich gesehen natürlich richtig, nur manchmal geht es halt nicht anders ( unter Last natürlich nicht ).


----------



## ducati (28 Januar 2022)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist mal wieder eine Glaubensfrage.


Nein, ist es nicht...

Wenn man eine hochverfügbare Anlage bauen muss, die 10 Jahre keine Stillstände haben darf, aber trotzdem immer mal wieder im laufenden Betrieb was umgebaut und repariert werden muss, dann gehört zusätzlich zu vielen anderen Dingen, die man beachten muss, auch dazu, dass der N bei Schützen mit ner Doppeladerendhülse durchgeschliffen wird!

PS: oder man schleift garnichts durch und zieht alles auf zentrale Klemmblöcke für L N 24V 24M... bzw. für Leistung Sammelschienen mit Sammelschienenadaptern die im laufenden Betrieb getauscht werden können...


----------



## hucki (28 Januar 2022)

Aasoka schrieb:


> *2.* Nachteil Einzelader:
> -Drehrichtung beim Anziehen der Klemmen an Schützen, Sicherungen o.ä. zieht den rechten Draht in die Klemmstelle und schiebt den linken heraus. Bei Einzelklemmstellen sieht das zwar anders aus abber auch hier würde ich TWIN nehmen.
> Empfehlung bei Einzeladern immer rechte Seite der Kammer nutzen.
> - Bei unterschiedlichen Querschnitten der Einzeladern zieht die Klemme schief an und führt zu unterschiedlich guter Kontaktierung. Im ungünstigsten Fall wird der dünnere Draht nicht fest und führt zu Folgefehlern deiner Anlage. Daher auch klare Vorteile von TWIN.



Dürfte bei den Doppel-Käfigen der LS keine Rolle spielen:


Beim rechten LS würde ich allerdings die Einzeladern dann auch einzeln in den oberen und unteren Käfig einführen, um so die volle Befestigungskraft an beiden Adern zu erreichen, selbst wenn diese (warum auch immer) unterschiedliche Querschnitte haben sollten.
(Sodenn denn keine Kammschiene den unteren Käfig beansprucht, aber dann gibt es ja meist andere Klemmstellen für die 2. Ader.)


----------



## PN/DP (28 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> (...) dass der N bei Schützen mit ner Doppeladerendhülse durchgeschliffen wird!
> 
> PS: oder man schleift garnichts durch und zieht alles auf zentrale Klemmblöcke für L N 24V 24M... bzw. für Leistung Sammelschienen mit Sammelschienenadaptern die im laufenden Betrieb getauscht werden können...


Ich habe auch schon Schaltschränke erlebt, wo die mehrfach durchgeschliffenen Potentiale am Ende wieder zurück auf den Anfangspunkt zurückverdrahtet sind - Potentialringe, die im laufenden Betrieb bzw. unter Spannung geöffnet werden können. Da sind dann Einzeladerendhülsen beim Umverdrahten praktischer als Doppeladerendhülsen.

Ganz ohne Durchschleifen geht es aber praktisch nicht. Man stelle sich mal eine Schütz-Reihe oder Koppelrelais-Reihe im Schaltschrank vor, wo von jeder Spule der A2 getrennt auf einen Potentialblock verdrahtet ist ... Bei Relais-Reihen kommt allerdings oft noch das Problem, daß (mindestens) die A2 mit Kammbrücken querverbunden sind, sowas lässt sich im Betrieb/unter Spannung auch nicht auftrennen oder die Klemmschraube des Eingangs-Drahtes lösen.

Harald


----------



## ducati (28 Januar 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Schaltschränke erlebt, wo die mehrfach durchgeschliffenen Potentiale am Ende wieder zurück auf den Anfangspunkt zurückverdrahtet sind - Potentialringe, die im laufenden Betrieb bzw. unter Spannung geöffnet werden können. Da sind dann Einzeladerendhülsen beim Umverdrahten praktischer als Doppeladerendhülsen.


Puhh, hab ich noch nicht gesehn, aber prinzipiell ne gute Idee. Nur musst Du dich traun bzw. vertrauen dass es auch wirklich ein Ring ist 🤔


----------



## Hesse (28 Januar 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> sowas lässt sich im Betrieb/unter Spannung auch nicht auftrennen oder die Klemmschraube des Eingangs-Drahtes lösen.


Dann wird es halt etwas komplizierter und man muss sich erst ein Hilsdraht (Bypass) anschließen.

dazu eine Relais suchern das gerade nicht aktiv ist und vermutlich die nächste Minute auch nicht wird ....

Wenn es unbedingt sein muss, ist aber auch dieses „Problem“ Lösbar….

Restrisiko bleibt halt …


----------



## Aasoka (28 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Man sollte einfach wissen was man macht.
> 
> 
> Das ist fachlich gesehen natürlich richtig, nur manchmal geht es halt nicht anders ( unter Last natürlich nicht ).


Das mal kein Laie im Schrank rumverdrahten sollte, setze ich voraus. Von daher wissen schon alle was richtig ist und was gegen die 5 Regeln verstößt.
Leider ist es nur so das, wenn etwas passiert, du dich schuldig machst weil du den Inhalt der jährlich vorgeschriebenen Belehrung wissentlich nicht beachtet hast und dann keine BG oder Versicherung für deine Genesung zahlt. 
Erst recht nicht der Arbeitgeber, da er sich  ja sonst strafbar machen würde (absichtliches Aushebeln der Arbeitsschutzgesetze). Daher wird er auch nicht  den Kopf dafür hinhalten, nur weil du es gut gemeint hast...  
Meist spielt sich das in unseren Köpfen aus falschem Ehrgeiz oder gut gemeinter "schneller Reparatur", manchmal auch aus Faulheit ab.... 
Ich möchte hier nicht als Klugschei.... gelten aber ich spreche aus 40 Jahren Berufserfahrung und möchte mich daher keinesfalls aus oben genanntem ausnehmen.
Und wenn es wirklich mal nicht anders gehen sollte, müssen gewisse Vorkehrungen getroffen werden (spez. Schutzkleidung etc). 
Schriftl. Gefährdungsanalyse nicht vergessen!


----------



## Otwin (16 Februar 2022)

Wie auch immer, für die krumm geklebten BMKs gäbe es bei mir schon den ersten Punkt Abzug


----------

